# Suburban Hot Water Heater Troubleshooting



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

Here is a link to a repair manual for Suburban HWH's. I'm not too sure if it's very current, but it has my model number and the picture seems to be similar. Also, it gives good tblshooting tips and tells you what your electric element resistance should be. Enjoy.

http://www.dutchmen-rv.com/scripts/pdfretail/get.php?id=148


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good Info! Thanks for posting.


----------

